# Duplicating an image on a photo



## BruceMGatt (Feb 9, 2012)

I need to take one image and multiply many times (12 or 15 times) to create an Andy Warhol effect. I have been told i can do this on Fotografix but am unfamiliar with the site and need exact instructions. I have done something similiar on Picasa but CANNOT REMEMBER how I did it!! I have Gimp also downoladed. Can I do this on any other downloadable free program? I desperately need this done for the cover of a book I am having published. THanz a million...Bruce


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 9, 2012)

You mean tile the image so you see 9 or 16 small images?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 9, 2012)

You're trying to publish a book without a professional book cover?​


----------



## jonathon94 (Mar 15, 2012)

If it was me, I'd increase the Image Canvas and then do a simple copy and paste


----------

